# Pictures/Videos of Rabbit Hopping



## Mikoli (Dec 6, 2006)

...whatever you want to call it. Since there are a handful of us here that do rabbit hopping, or at least train our rabbits to.

*Cough*Rabbit Hopping is*cough*

http://kaninhop.dk/uk/
http://mikolikaninhop.tripod.com/

Anyway, on with the pics ...

http://i16.tinypic.com/2yzhgfb.jpg

I'll add more later ...


----------



## Mikoli (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's a photo of Ollie jumping a little jump yesterday [Seventh of Devember].


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Jan 25, 2007)

i love rabbit hopping and when i last went to the vets i was told my bunnies had really stong back muscles which probabley comes from it so its good for the rabbits health as well!!

sorry if the page took ages to load because of me but i have so many pics and vids! enjoy - 







http://s67.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/h313/hunnybunny63/<WBR>?action=view&current<WBR>=race1AVI.flv]



















[/url]
















(Sorry to Dandy as nearly all these pics are of Daisy but when she jumps she gets very close to the jump and then hops up and then back down to quick for the video to be paused while she is up in the air!)


----------



## Manda! (Jun 2, 2011)

There are some photos from Finland rabbit hopping contest: http://koti.terrieri.net/mandankanit/galleria.html?albumid=5484962489663671681

And also in here: http://koti.terrieri.net/mandankanit/galleria.html?albumid=5500770574078454065

And there's a photo when Hande is jumping (he is my only bunny who LOVES rabbit hopping!!)








(he likes jumping in anyway..... )


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 2, 2011)

Loved that last photo.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 2, 2011)

OK...Soooo how do I go about teaching my bunners to jump. I don't think I would jump Thor afraid he WOULD break his back being a big'ole flemish nd all. I think that Kramer would be my best canidate. LOL first he needs to learn the harness. LOL I think he will do fine there. Harvey? Ug, he is not trusting enough yet. He would scamper away and try to hide. Kramer is a up in your face lets go,how ya doing lionhead and loves to run with me. How do you tell if your bunners will be into it. How long does it take to train them to get the idea?


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 2, 2011)

[align=center]Whoo, a chance to show off our club bunnies!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/MuMDCexPYWM&hl=en&fs=1[/flash][/align]
[align=center]Personally, it only takes me right around an hour to train a bunny to hop, depending on their energy level. Some take longer if their overweight or just not as energetic, but eventually they get the hang of it...

We actually have some training videos on our club website,
http://www.canadianrabbithoppingclub.com/

Anyways, here are some pics of my boys![/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## naomi (Aug 24, 2011)

wow! How do you teach them to jump - do rabbits have to be a full breed to compete?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 24, 2011)

*naomi wrote: *


> wow! How do you teach them to jump - do rabbits have to be a full breed to compete?


Most clubs will allow any rabbit to compete. There are some breeds that could have a harder time like angoras, the giant breeds and English lops, but they can still do it if you are careful. Some of the best rabbits can be mixed breeds. It really does come down to the rabbit and not the breed. Out clubs top 3 are a Holland Lop, Dutch and Lionhead. 2 out of those 3 are spayed or neutered as well, so that doesn't really matter either. 

As for training, it's not really that hard. Most rabbits can pick it up in a couple hours. First get a safe jump, the poles should fall off easily, it also needs to be low to start with. Start by getting the rabbit to go over the jump. Put them infront of the jump and you can tickle the bum or tummy (find the stop that gets your rabbit to move forward) to get them to go over. Keep doing them until they understand to go over the jump. You can then add more jumps to create a sequence so they know to do more than one jump at a time. Once they get the idea you can add more bars so it is higher. If you have a rabbit that will follow you around, you can try going over the jump ahead of them and getting them to come to you. You then work on getting them to go over while you stay to the side of the jumps. 
It is also a good idea to get an H style harness. This gives you some more control to keep your rabbit from running off. Most (if not all) clubs will require a harness and leash in order to compete.


----------



## primeaudio (Nov 27, 2011)

I've spent a few hours putting this video together. It's poor quality but still fun. Check it out!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BXv-LfFh80[/ame]


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 27, 2011)

Some great pictures!


----------



## jordandrea (Oct 1, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ufxi2FGoeE&feature=plcp[/ame]


----------

